# Senses (poem)



## Agongos (Oct 5, 2013)

Why Listen if it's not to the beat of his hooves?

Why eat if it's not a shared apple?

Why feel if it's not his fur?

Why look if it's not at his face?

Why smell if it's not the shared sweat of our work?



If I can't hear our hearts in sync.

If I can't taste the carrots we share.

If I can't feel his hot breath.

If I can't see his eyes gaze at my soul.

If I can't smell the sweet hay he eats.



Then why listen?

Why taste?

Why touch?

Why look?

Why smell?

Why Sense?


----------

